# Favorite game series? And why?



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

What is your ALL TIME favorite game series? And exactly why is it your favorite? I personally think it's a great question to ask the gamers of SAS, I guess so I can tell what kind of gamers you all are...

Mine is the Final fantasy series, most of the games have good if not great stories, amazing graphics, amazing music, amazing everything pretty much... I also love the "style" of the games, the crazy sometimes beautiful art style of most of the games is just great. It's got 13 games in the main series for god's sake! My favorite final fantasy game is easily final fantasy 9, it's so damn underrated, it's amazing in every way...

What about you?


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Grand Theft Auto. I like the humour, the music, the crime stories and crazy characters, the chaos and the ability to just roam around in a open world going on random crime sprees. There hasn't been a GTA I haven't liked including the early top down versions and the only one I haven't played is London. My favourite of the series is GTAIV (God Bless Euphoria) with San Andreas a close second.

Mass Effect or Fallout are close to overtaking GTA as my fave series though. The decisions in these games are awesome and the RPG aspects are handled pretty well, Fallouts item collection is cool, only being topped by Borderlands.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Mass Effect for sure, it's immersed me like no other game and the save importing is really awesome. Can't wait for the third one!


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

Pokemon is my favourite. Specifically the 2nd generation games. I still play Pokemon Crystal on my GBA and I have tons of hours put into SoulSilver. It's addictive, fun, easy, and I love how there are infinite options on how to build your team. And usually you don't even have to use your head while playing - you can play while watching TV, eating a cheese sandwich, or giving your infant nephew a bath. It's a great series!


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I've put more hours into Disgaea games than any other series. The endless leveling is like nectar for a geek like me, as is the incredible amount of customization you're allowed in creating your team. 

That said, the series that has provided me with the most genuine joy would be the first two KOTOR games. The combination of fluid RPG combat, memorable characters, and great storytelling expanded what I thought was possible with video games.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

FF series :yay


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I can't limit it to one! :cry

My favourites: Zelda, Final Fantasy, Grand Theft Auto, Metal Gear & Mario.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Probably *Soldier of Fortune 1 & 2*.

It just had all the great elements of covert ops/terrorism/military/conspiracy, and realistic gore that's even better than games I play these days. The protagonist John Mullins exists in real life, and did much of this work in his time after Vietnam... so it adds a sense of realism. I mean it's largely right-wing military wank, but I loved this series during my university years. I still occasionally play through both of them again when bored.

It may be topped by the core-*Battlefield* series following the release of BF3 in a few months. I had great times with BF1942, and later BF2 during this same time period on PC.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Probably Persona. Though its depressing because the appeal probably comes down to redoing high school as a social butterfly.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I think Metroid.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

The Kingdom Hearts series... Doesn't need a reason. :b


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Super Mario Bros.

I'm not a big fan of the cash-in games like the tennis one or the golf one, but this series may as well be credited with the creation of platforming as a genre- and also as outliving said genre.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

^Have you played Mario Tennis or Mario Golf. Those games are surprisingly fantastic.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Castlevania, Megaman, Metroid or Final Fantasy.

I can't choose.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I forgot to explain why. What I like about Metroid is the music, environments, atmosphere. I like exploring and finding power-ups. I like feeling more powerful as the game progresses. And I like the protagonist too.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Halo

I got to play in a lot of major tournaments in Halo 2 and 3. I think it was the only thing I ever felt I was really good at.


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

zelda, because i'm a girl.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Forced to choose, I'd have to go with Castlevania. The gothic horror aesthetic that manages to be both cliche and unique, the memorable soundtracks, the simple, highly refined, and ever-evolving gameplay elements, the iconic characters and enemies...what's not to love?


----------



## fixmein45 (Jul 9, 2009)

Knights of the Old Republic series because unlike every other rpg KOTOR actually allows you to decide to become the enemy not just some renegade dont-take-no-bs-but-still-gonna-save-the-world-and-do-the-right-thing-anyway a-la Mass Effect 1 & 2


----------



## nSwany (Jul 21, 2011)

Dragon Quest

Fanboy perspective:
It's better than the final fantasy, phantasy star, and breath of fire series' combined. Awesome setting and characters in every game.

Logical view:
Decent series that really hasn't changed much over the years. Some memorable music here and there and a solid battle system make for fun gameplay. Graphics have really never been much special, with an exception with 6-9. Play it if you like Final Fantasy and the like.

Also, the Shining Force series is awesome too.


----------



## Pialicious88 (Sep 23, 2009)

Resident evil


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

nSwany said:


> Dragon Quest
> 
> Fanboy perspective:
> It's better than the final fantasy, phantasy star, and breath of fire series' combined. Awesome setting and characters in every game.
> ...


I've not been much on the Dragon Quest/Warrior series, until I played Dragon Quest IX. I loved all the party and character customization.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Godless1 said:


>


Marry me? lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I can't go past Zelda, but others which rank high are Metroid, Elder Scrolls and Grand Prix series.

Never owned a playstation so I didn't get to experience the FF glory :blush


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> Marry me? lol


Sorry dude, I like girls. So all I can offer you is this picture of guy (Andy Sandberg maybe?) giving a high five to a cat or a tiger or something.


----------



## moltr3z (Jul 19, 2011)

Grand Theft Auto.. I think this game is very complete and I like every part of it very much. There is shooting, racing, missions. And of course, the theme is about gangs life.. which I like so much. I like Starcraft series too.


----------



## devin880 (Apr 30, 2011)

Diablo 1 and 2. That series is epic. I spent countless hours in marathons playing it over and over again. The first time I played diablo when I was 10 it scared the **** out of me, because it was so dark and medieval. You just can't find another hack n' slash dungeon crawler up to par with it, because all others are based on Diablo's leveling, skill tree, and item systems. Pure innovation. I can't wait for Diablo 3 to come out!


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

Legendary series: Zelda for sure.
Newer series: Fable.

Zelda is just the classic adventure game - always a great story and never a lack of things to explore. 

Fable is the same but it allows for more choices - and those choices determine how the game goes. Great characters and the story is interesting.


----------



## nSwany (Jul 21, 2011)

erasercrumbs said:


> I've not been much on the Dragon Quest/Warrior series, until I played Dragon Quest IX. I loved all the party and character customization.


You should totally play the DS remakes and VIII, they play very similar. Also, if you like customization, you should play VII, that game is super long(70-100 hours to complete) and has tons of different character classes, at least triple of IX with the monster classes.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I also like Grand Theft Auto. When I was a bit younger, I played it for hours and hours. And I did everything that one could possibly do. Nowadays though, I'm not as creative. But I still do enjoy playing those games.


----------



## mirry (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't know if I have an absolute favorite, but I'm a big fan of: Legend of Zelda, Bioshock, and Katamari.

Legend of Zelda of course because it's.. Zelda. I grew up playing Nintendo games so naturally I got into those. I haven't played all of them, but I just love the stories and different artwork and stuff.

Bioshock mostly for its story. I'm in love with Rapture! I watched my brother play through the first one and played the second one myself and they're just really great games imho.

Katamari for its silliness, and they're all fun games!


----------



## stephh (Mar 16, 2011)

devin880 said:


> Diablo 1 and 2. That series is epic. I spent countless hours in marathons playing it over and over again. The first time I played diablo when I was 10 it scared the **** out of me, because it was so dark and medieval. You just can't find another hack n' slash dungeon crawler up to par with it, because all others are based on Diablo's leveling, skill tree, and item systems. Pure innovation. I can't wait for Diablo 3 to come out!


Awesome :3 although I don't know what game series is my favorite, I've definitely spent the most time playing Diablo II (and Diablo).

The sad part is where it's gone now. Full of spammers and same as always.


----------



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

Resident Evil
Okami
Zelda
Mario Party

For Resident Evil, i like the graphics and the story line and characters a lot :O
Okami is my ultimate favorite. Amazing gameplay, graphics (for its time), and characters >.<
Zelda is just pure win, except for the iffy spin-offs like spirit tracks and phantom hour glass D:
And i love Mario Party cuz i play it with my sister and 2 friends and its really fun. I think its mostly who i play it with though


----------



## tugboat (May 11, 2011)

In no particular order here...
Mass Effect
Elder Scrolls
Final Fantasy
Metal Gear
Zelda
Even though it's not really a series I should probably mention WoW because it's taken up about 90% of my gaming time for the last few years. It'll probably stay that way until Skyrim comes out. I've always been a pretty big fan of RPGs.


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

Final Fantasy wins for me. I love the storylines in all the ones I've played and how I can get attached to all the characters. And I love Kingdom Hearts as well. It's what got me into FF games haha. I like the Zelda series, but I've only played and beaten Ocarina of Time, Seasons and Ages. I need to play more >.<


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

GTA. I grew up on that series playing Vice City and GTA LCS and I learned a lot of great songs and bands from the radio there.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

i consider a series has to have 3 games so many games out there are good but don't qualify as a series yet. lets see ...

Zelda - this one has to top them all. rpgs are great and it spanned the test of time. 

Runners-Up
Mario - this one kinda got mushy and convoluted which is why is not the best
doom/quake series - i tend to think these 2 names as the same series. both of them dont follow a storyline throughout (doom 1 and 2 share the same but 3 took a different retelling, and quake 1 is totally different, quake 2 and 4 share the same storyline, quake 3 is different with no story) and can stand separate on their own. but they each get better for the most part in fun and graphics.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Felren (May 9, 2010)

Final Fantasy, no doubt about it.


----------



## Nairamath (Aug 2, 2011)

Assassin's Creed.
The plot keeps me interested. I like conspiring about the plot, as well.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Street Fighter
Devil May Cry
Metal Gear
Call of Duty
F.E.A.R.


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh, that's a tough one. 

I suppose the Elder Scrolls series? I basically grew up in Morrowind and Cyrodiil D:


----------



## mardy423 (Aug 27, 2008)

The Elder Scrolls. 
Being able to live another life in another world is fun. Lets you escape this one for a while at least.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Super Mario Bros.


----------



## s0dy (May 23, 2011)

*Silent Hill* (played most of them) why? I'm a fan of survival horror games.
*Grand Theft Auto* (played all of them) why? Because it's fun.
*Football Manager* (way back since CM99/00) why? I'm a football (soccer for you Americans) fan.
*Carmageddon* (played all three) why? Fun!

Other than those I rarely follow game franchises.
I mean I follow them but they don't get promoted to "favourite", for example I've played most if not all Final Fantasies up to VIII; The Elder Scrolls 3 and 4 (and expansions); Gothic (1-3). But somehow, while I mostly enjoyed them, they are not one my favourite list.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

The Elder Scrolls, all of them. Followed by Baldur's Gate, then Fallout, and finally Mass Effect. I'm a sucker for RPGs and love losing myself in another world for a while.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Kingdom Hearts
Mass Effect
SOCOM (Yeah, that PS2 series they killed when they brought it to the PS3)


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> *Kingdom Hearts*
> Mass Effect
> SOCOM (Yeah, that PS2 series they killed when they brought it to the PS3)


:yes


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Metal Gear Solid and Mass Effect.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Metal Gear Solid and The Elder Scrolls


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Also, Sonic The Hedgehog and Donkey Kong Country games. Classic.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> Also, Sonic The Hedgehog and Donkey Kong Country games. Classic.


I loved Donkey Kong! So much fun :yes


----------



## Thorftw (Jul 7, 2011)

The Halo series, Pokemon, Zelda

Maybe because halo 1-3 are some of the few games I'm very good at. Oh, and Zelda too! Ocarina of time has to be among the most legendary games ever made. Pokemon was my childhood so that deserves a spot, being that it's so simple yet complex at the same time!


----------



## drganon (Aug 10, 2011)

The Mass Effect series. Bioware needs to hurry up and release Mass Effect 3 before I go insane.


----------



## AntonAnlode500 (Jul 19, 2011)

The "Total War" series for sure, dont know if you´ve heard about it but its a strategy war game, commanding big armies, the diffrent games focuses on diffrent time periods and countries.


----------



## Wualraus (Mar 23, 2010)

The Legend of Zelda series!

The action, the storyline, the scenery, the music, the urge to get that Master Sword, mayne&#8230;


----------



## hvakrg (Apr 12, 2012)

The problem is that almost all series has been screwed With at some point or another, can only think of 3 that hasn't suffered this destiny.

Starcraft
Half-Life
Mass Effect

Where Mass Effect is my number one (apart from the ending)

If I losen the restrictions somewhat, so I can say that HALO 1-3 (and now 4) are the only ones in that series that series can be added to the list as well.


----------



## pudding (Nov 28, 2012)

Probably Persona/Shin Megami Tensei or Zero Escape. :mushy


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow. This is a tough one. Mass Effect 1 is one of my all time favorite games, but 2 and 3 went off the rails for me. In fact, Bioware in general has been on the decline since EA took over. However, their golden age was indeed bright, so I would say my favorite video game series of all time is:

*Baldur's Gate*
_Go for the eyes Boo, GO FOR THE EYES!!_






No other games suck me in so effortlessly. Most notably Baldur's Gate 2: Shadows of Amn. The mechanics are simple to learn but difficult to master, and always fun. It's challenging and varied. Poignant, epic story. Excellent characters. The amount of detail in that game is incredible, between the weapons, the armor, the spells, the leveling - even the little dialogue between different characters in your party. The graphics are excellent for it's time, and the art style still holds up today. It's just so unbelievably immersing - and that atmosphere/immersion is to this day what I love about games the most. Which is why I give my runner up spot to:

*Shadow Man*
_I am the Lord of Deadside._






More of a cult hit, and not a series (well, Shadow Man 2 came out, but it sucked so we don't talk about that), but incredibly atmospheric, dark, creepy, and fun. Interesting puzzles, challenging to complete 100%. A bit rough around the edges but that's part of the charm.

*Notable mentions (there are a lot):*
_I'm just gonna list single games because I'm caraaaazayyy_
- Dark Souls _(masterpiece of subtle proportions)_
- Morrowind _(1000+ hours arranging items in my house)_
- Half-Life 1/2 _(no explanation needed)_
- Zelda: OoT _(another non-explanation)_
- Sonic 2 _(best Sonic game, some of the best level designs seen in a game to this day)_
- KOTOR _(awesome story, good characters, fun combat)_
- Doom _(duh)_
- Quake 1/2 _(golden age of FPS games...original Team Fortress and then TFC for Half-life: bliss; Quake 2 CTF: bliss; anyone remember MPlayer?)_
- Duke Nukem 3D _(incredible level design, incredible attitude, incredible fun)_
- Super Mario 3 _(duh)_
- Super Mario 64 _(rented an N64 from blockbuster, played this game, cried with joy - it was revolutionary at the time)_
- Diablo 1/2 _(WTF happened with Diablo 3? God that game sucked)_
- Super Smash Bros. _(N64 - god I had so much fun playing multiplayer in this game)_
- Goldeneye _(see above)_
- Perfect Dark _(see above above)_
- WWF No Mercy _(wtf? this game was awesome!)_
- Mario Golf _(wtf?? this one too)_
- Warcraft 3 _(I always sucked at strategy game multiplayer, but I had so much damn fun playing the singleplayer in this one. Then they had to ruin everything by finishing the story with Arthas and Illidan in WoW instead of a Warcraft 4. LAME.)_
- Ninja Gaiden Black _(another game made of pure perfection. Unfortunately it's sequel was tarnished with the removal of all subtlety and grace in level design and combat)_
- Super Meat Boy _(oldschool, challenging as HELL, frantic, fun)_

That's good for now. I really have to say that I think that games in general have gone down hill since back in the day. The attention to detail is sorely lacking and games are generally dumbed-down for the masses. That is why I appreciate subtle, difficult, and detailed modern games like Dark Souls and Elder Scrolls, and a lot of these new Indie games like Super Meat Boy. The easiest way to see this change is to just look at Bioware. The spiritual successor to Baldur's Gate was Dragon Age. I had more fun and was more enthralled by my 5th playthrough of Baldur's Gate 2 than I was with Dragon Age. It was a lengthy expedition padding with tediousness rather than actual detail that added something to the game.

Another example is the FPS genre in general. FPS games used to have the epitome of level design. Duke Nukem, Quake, Doom...each level was a puzzle. An awesome puzzle filled with action and blowing **** up. But nowadays it's just a linear romp through pretty scenery, while blowing **** up. No effort or thought put into it at all. And SECRETS! Remember when games had tons of secrets??? I can't tell you how much joy I had pressing Spacebar on EVERY wall in Doom (and I'm not being sarcastic about that).

There is hope though. I am really happy about the Indie game movement and there are still mainstream developers realizing that unique, difficult, well-designed, and subtle yet detailed games still have a place in the video game industry.

------------------------------------------------------------

EDIT: Just found this:






Kickstarter-funded project to revitalize the old-school D&D RPG genre. Very exciting.


----------



## Micechasekittens (Nov 27, 2012)

rymo said:


> *Baldur's Gate*
> _Go for the eyes Boo, GO FOR THE EYES!!_


I love Baldur's Gate 2! Wizards were always a pain due to all of their defenses.

I'm a huge Starcraft fangirl. It is like chess where everyone gets to move their pieces at once. Embarrassing to say, especially since I'm a girl, but I love watching tournaments and often tune in to Day9's Funday Monday where people play the game with goofy restrictions like nukes only or attacking only on creep.

Fallout is another of my favorite series. It had great dark humor, interesting setting with a post apocalyptic world with trappings of the 1950s, and problems can be solved in many different way. Though Brotherhood of Steel is a game that should never be mentioned.

I can't believe I almost forgot the Fatal Frame series. In these games you explore haunted houses and fend off ghosts with a camera. It sounds cheesy, but it is really scary, because the ghosts would come up through the floorboards, disappear and reappear behind you, and they can't be stopped by simply slamming the door in their face ala Resident Evil. Asides from Haunting Ground and Amnesia, they were the only horror games to make me feel tense (and I've played through tons of horror games)

Silent Hill and Final Fantasy are always my favorite series though I don't feel the current generation releases live up to past ones. The music for both series are really top notch and great fun to learn on piano.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

It was the diablo series for me until Diablo 3 failed.

Now, I'm gonna have to go with the original Monkey Island series.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Micechasekittens said:


> I love Baldur's Gate 2! Wizards were always a pain due to all of their defenses.
> 
> I'm a huge Starcraft fangirl. It is like chess where everyone gets to move their pieces at once. Embarrassing to say, especially since I'm a girl, but I love watching tournaments and often tune in to Day9's Funday Monday where people play the game with goofy restrictions like nukes only or attacking only on creep.


Not embarrassing! I watch the GSL tournaments all the time. Good fun.


----------



## Cocaine Unicorn (May 11, 2012)

Suikoden. 1 and 2 were _amazing_, 3 and 4 were a little less so, then 5 came back with a vengeance. 2 will always be my favourite, though.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

It has to be mass effect or halo


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

It's between Deus Ex and Metal Gear Solid. With Assassin's Creed coming in second.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

pudding said:


> Probably Persona/Shin Megami Tensei or Zero Escape. :mushy


Persona's one of my favorites as well. Only played 3 and 4 though honestly. Definitely one of the most "feel good", not give a **** game series out there. Love it with all my heart. :yes



Micechasekittens said:


> I can't believe I almost forgot the Fatal Frame series. In these games you explore haunted houses and fend off ghosts with a camera. It sounds cheesy, but it is really scary, because the ghosts would come up through the floorboards, disappear and reappear behind you, and they can't be stopped by simply slamming the door in their face ala Resident Evil. Asides from Haunting Ground and Amnesia, they were the only horror games to make me feel tense (and I've played through tons of horror games)
> 
> Silent Hill and Final Fantasy are always my favorite series though I don't feel the current generation releases live up to past ones. The music for both series are really top notch and great fun to learn on piano.


All awesome games. I'm a huge fan of both RPG's and horror games, so I'm a fan of most of these. Silent hill, Fatal frame, and final fantasy are undoubtedly some of the greatest game series ever imho. Nice picks.


----------



## Gizamalukeix (Sep 16, 2012)

It's a tie between Final Fantasy and Resident Evil.


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

Felren said:


> Final Fantasy, no doubt about it.


Sonic the Hedgehog
God of War
Killzone


----------



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

Mass Effect because of the action, science fiction, role-playing, weapons, blood, and scary looking creatures (Husks, Abominations, Collectors, Banshee, and the Brute's backside) Vanguard is my favorite class, I also love the characters and storylines.


----------



## wirther (Nov 29, 2012)

Quake because it's old school and doesn't attract all the annoying 12 year olds like Call of Duty or Battlefield does


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

The EA NHL series, i've played every one that's come out since I was a kid and have spent countless hours in my life playing those games.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Call of Duty
Far Cry 
Halo


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Mass effect and warcraft (including world of warcraft) 
close seconds are knights of the old republic and assasins creed


----------



## TotallyAnonymousInTehWeb (Sep 20, 2012)

It was Fallout, it is Fallout and it will always be Fallout.

It's simply amazing, I don't think I'll find a better game series anywhere in the future, it is simply THE BEST of THE BEST !

I love the wasteland, different personalities that make this world unique and goofy in a way, I love the music, the style of it, all of the characters.

I've spent countless hours playing these games, it's just such an amazing experience to play - wait - to LIVE Fallout games, ahh.

Well, after playing these games I need to finish few of them actually, I've played more over 200hrs in some of them and still haven't finished them even once, there's a lot of stuff to do and it always keeps me from finishing the actual game and that's another thing that I love about it - replayability is just something out of this world.

War. War never changes.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Pretty much everything that came from the Nintendo 64, like Paper Mario.


The N64 had not just one but _two_ games that all but fundamentally changed the way modern video games are played: Super Mario 64, and Ocarina of Time. I really do think that someday video game historians (assuming such a creature ever exists) will look back very favorably upon the impact of the N64.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

mass effect, COD, fight night, silent hill, halo


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Hard to pick one. If I had a gun to my head I'd probably say, of all time, it would have to be Final Fantasy over Mass Effect, even though I haven't played the last couple Final Fantasies. 

Halo and Madden are up there as well.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

You know it.


----------



## Lonely Robot (Dec 4, 2012)

<deleted>


----------



## Stoja (Dec 2, 2012)

:teeth:teeth


CrimsonTrigger said:


> I forgot to mention Resident Evil, old and new. First I ever played was 0 when I was about 12, but I never got too far into it. I had a huge fear of zombies and...everything else back then. Those damn ReDeads in Zelda made me fear them.
> 
> But eventually I got over most of my fears and wanted to get back into the series. I found the PS2 version of RE4 in a used game store. I was a bit skeptical of it considering just how highly it was rated, and sometimes I end up being underwhelmed by highly rated games, but I immediately got into it when I started playing. Following that, I played the rest of the classic series and loved them all.
> 
> Also really love Metal Gear Solid, which is surprising considering how bored I am of long cutscenes and stories in games, especially modern ones, but it just has a quality that keeps me hooked on the storyline. The games themselves are really fun to. I have Metal Gear Solid 4, but I haven't gotten around to it yet.


Resident Evil... definitely one of the best game series ever!:clap

I also started playing it when I was about 12 years old. I firstly played RE2 on my PS1. The puzzles were so hard for me back then and the game used to scare the sh*t out of me.... good old times:teeth

I also played RE1, 3 & 4 later one, but the second one still remains my favourite one.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Final Fantasy series because you get an epic sword & sorcery story that's memorable each time.
Kingdom Hearts series. Come on, you know why. Nostalgia and great gameplay and story. Disney mashup/Final Fantasy = Disney/Final Fantasy mashup = inner-child gratitude.
Resident Evil series because zombies, that's why! Plus the bio-weapons and Umbrella and all that. The story can be actually good.
Twisted Metal series because it's unique. Battling vehicles to which the winning driver gets a wish from a mysterious man. 
Devil May Cry series. First to make me feel like a complete and total badass with how he moved, could use his sword and guns, as well as transform into a deadly form. Good stuff.
Chrono series the adventure and the feelz. Time travel, magic, robots, dinosaurs, giant alien parasites...and again, the feelz.
God of War series. Love Greek and Greco-Roman mythology (love all mythologies, really), and being able to slay gods is just like, "sign me up."
Silent Hill series because I've actually felt fear during plays. Interesting to learn something new about the mysterious Silent Hill each game.
Mortal Kombat series because it's classic bloody combat, pure and simple. It's has a linear story, but the mythos is fun.
Legacy of Kain series. Very thoughtful and inventive story. Incredible voice-acting, unique and memorable characters... Lots to love about this series.

^ I can't compare any of those. It'd be too difficult to put them in a list of least to greatest. I also can think of more game series to list, but honestly, I'd feel like a poser, having only played a few or only one of a series. Like Castlevania, Tekken, and Legend of Zelda come to mind, but I haven't played nearly as many of them as I'd like, and some I can't say they're all great. It's a weird mixture of reasons. Like, I've played the first two Zeldas and Ocarina of Time, but disliked Majora's Mask. Haven't played nearly all the Tekkens (at least to completion), just Tekken 3-5.

Also, there were great series, but the quantity was low, like Fear Effect and Dino Crisis pop in my head. Only two for the first, and only two for Dino Crisis (as far as I'm concerned  ). I realize I put Chrono series, and they're only two games, but they're so rich, and full of variety and replay that I just had to put them on there.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Probably Elder Scrolls. Arena and Daggerfall were both pretty good, and they did not do ANY hand holding in the least unlike Skyrim and Oblivion. If I had to pick a perfect, it would be Morrowind. Fantastic story, fantastic setting and just the right amount of player help. A decent journal and NPCs to talk to and find your way. Despite there being SOME cases where you journal was WAY off and you had to tromp the entire place to find the quest. I find that realistic that some one could be off where a certain ancestral burial ground is located in the wild. No harm no foul.


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

Kanova said:


> Probably Elder Scrolls. Arena and Daggerfall were both pretty good, and they did not do ANY hand holding in the least unlike Skyrim and Oblivion. If I had to pick a perfect, it would be Morrowind. Fantastic story, fantastic setting and just the right amount of player help. A decent journal and NPCs to talk to and find your way. Despite there being SOME cases where you journal was WAY off and you had to tromp the entire place to find the quest. I find that realistic that some one could be off where a certain ancestral burial ground is located in the wild. No harm no foul.


I love Morrowind. I'm about to boot it up again soon and play that, then Oblivion (which I never finished), and then Skyrim (never played).

Morrowind was fantastic! I loved how there wasn't any hand-holding in the game. So many good and frustrating memories because of it. I hope to mod Oblivion so it plays a bit more like Morrowind because of it. Looking forward to trying out Skyrim.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

jlscho03 said:


> I love Morrowind. I'm about to boot it up again soon and play that, then Oblivion (which I never finished), and then Skyrim (never played).
> 
> Morrowind was fantastic! I loved how there wasn't any hand-holding in the game. So many good and frustrating memories because of it. I hope to mod Oblivion so it plays a bit more like Morrowind because of it. Looking forward to trying out Skyrim.


Oblivion is actually really really good in its own right, the only reason I prefer Morrowind over the other is because of the atmosphere. Oblivion also has one of the best expansions for any game as far as I am concerned. Shivering Isles. Basically a whole new game. Pretty big landmass absolutely overfilled with dungeons and quests. Not to mention Sheogorath is hilarious.

Skyrim is different, when it first came out I didn't really like it too much. It was too ordinary. The difference from Morrowind or even Oblivion going into Skyrim, it just makes it seem so normal. But still, its a good game. I would finish it vanilla first, then mod the **** out of it. Also, see if you can torrent it and the expansions. Go back to Solstheim, even though it is radically different from Morrowind. Still brings back memories.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Castlevania, Megaman, Metroid or Final Fantasy.
> 
> I can't choose.


You have no taste, old man. Megaman and Final Fantasy lol. Serious?
WTF were you on when you posted?

You got it right for Castlevania and Metroid though.


----------

